# Battlefield 3: EA hat keine Beta-Keys mehr - Leser-News von vavier



## vavier (24. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: EA hat keine Beta-Keys mehr - Leser-News von vavier* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: EA hat keine Beta-Keys mehr - Leser-News von vavier


----------



## Jefim (24. August 2011)

Das soll wohl nen Witz? Na die können sich was anhören...


----------



## Dreamlfall (24. August 2011)

ich habe damals Medal of Honor über Steam gekauft und bisher habe ich noch keinen Key. In Steam steht aber folgendes: Kunden, die Medal of Honor am oder vor dem 26. Juli 2011 über Steam gekauft haben, erhalten frühen Zugang zur Battlefield 3 Beta sobald diese startet. Wir werden in Kürze Details bekanntgeben wie Steam-Kunden Zugang zur Beta erhalten. Wer bekommt jetzt eigentlich früheren zugang?


----------



## Minkh17 (24. August 2011)

Bisher hat noch keiner einen Beta Key erhalten...

pc games braucht mal wieder Klicks :>


----------



## CyberBone (24. August 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> ich habe damals Medal of Honor über Steam gekauft und bisher habe ich noch keinen Key. In Steam steht aber folgendes: Kunden, die Medal of Honor am oder vor dem 26. Juli 2011 über Steam gekauft haben, erhalten frühen Zugang zur Battlefield 3 Beta sobald diese startet. Wir werden in Kürze Details bekanntgeben wie Steam-Kunden Zugang zur Beta erhalten. Wer bekommt jetzt eigentlich früheren zugang?


 
im Steampowered.com/forum diskutieren auch einige über diese tatsache. Fakt ist, jemand hat mal seinen Chat-Verlauf mit dem EA-Support ins Forum gepostet und er hatte damals die LE von MoH über steam gekauft. Laut Aussage vom Support steht ihm kein frühzeitiger Zugung zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ironbo (24. August 2011)

Des soll wohl ein Witz sein oda ??? Ich hab auch noch keinen Key bekommen und hab Medal of Honor sogar am Release Day gekauft.....


----------



## cydrake (24. August 2011)

Bei den relativ schlechten Verkuafzahlen von MoH wurde sogar am Ende mit dem Betazugang geworben. Ich hoffe das PCG der Pressestelle von EA da mal auf die Füße tritt und nachfragt. Sollte es der Fall sein, dass MoH X-Edition Besitzer leer ausgehen, werden einige ziemlich sauer sein, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Max1809 (24. August 2011)

FRAGE!!!

Dachte die BF3 Beta im September wird eine Open Beta sein? 

Da wird doch jeder mitspielen können.


Oder geht es hier tatsächlich nur um die MoH Käufer die ihren zwei Tage früheren Zugang per BETA Key bekommen?


----------



## Denzio (24. August 2011)

Es hat ja noch keiner nen Key, aber ich glaube manche haben schon eine Mitteilung bekommen in wlcher bestätigt wird, dass diese Zugang zur Beta haben.
Ich habe auch noch nichts gehört... Wäre echt erbärmlich mit Beta Codes zu werben ( und diese eigentlich auch zu verkaufen) und dann ne mangelhafte Leistung zu liefern.

Aber warten wir mal ab...


----------



## CyberBone (24. August 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> FRAGE!!!
> 
> Dachte die BF3 Beta im September wird eine Open Beta sein?
> Da wird doch jeder mitspielen können.
> Oder geht es hier tatsächlich nur um die MoH Käufer die ihren zwei Tage früheren Zugang per BETA Key bekommen?



Es geht nur um den 2 tage früzeitigen zugang - es wird nur eine open beta geben.


----------



## Minkh17 (24. August 2011)

Ich hab mir letzten Monat extra die moh le bei Amazon gekauft. Drin war ein Blatt wo draufstand, dass ich früheren Zugang bekomme.


----------



## Max1809 (24. August 2011)

CyberBone schrieb:


> Es geht nur um den 2 tage früzeitigen zugang - es wird nur eine open beta geben.


 
Hab ich mir doch gedacht!  

Wäre aber eine echte Frechheit. Aber alle Veteranen Ränge freizuschalten ist auch heftig ...


----------



## AspirineC (24. August 2011)

Minkh17 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letzten Monat extra die moh le bei Amazon gekauft. Drin war ein Blatt wo draufstand, dass ich früheren Zugang bekomme.


 
Tja, da muss man aber ganz schön **** sein, wenn man sich ein Spiel nur wegen einem frühen Beta-Zugang kauft...


----------



## FlorianStangl (24. August 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> Bei den relativ schlechten Verkuafzahlen von MoH wurde sogar am Ende mit dem Betazugang geworben. Ich hoffe das PCG der Pressestelle von EA da mal auf die Füße tritt und nachfragt. Sollte es der Fall sein, dass MoH X-Edition Besitzer leer ausgehen, werden einige ziemlich sauer sein, mich eingeschlossen.


 Haben wir bereits und warten auf die Antwort. Wir haken auch nach, aber es scheint nicht so einfach zu sein mit der Antwort.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (24. August 2011)

Lasst euch nicht verrückt machen. Es gibt keine Keys. Die Leute, die MOH LE / T1 besitzen, können sich im Battlelog bei Freischaltung einloggen, der Rest eben erst 2 Tage später.

Ich hab MOH ebenfalls, aber nichma ne Email bekommen das ich für den 48H-früheren Zugang berechtigt bin. 

Bleibt locker. Selbst wenn nicht, ist doch eh nur die Beta.


----------



## speec (24. August 2011)

Hab bisher auch noch keinen Key. Bin besitzer von Medal of Honor - Tier 1 und habe BF3 vorbestellt. Mal abwarten hab mal den Customer Service angeschrieben. Ich berichte Euch wenn ich neues weiß!


----------



## Firegeier (24. August 2011)

Habe auch die MoH Limited Edition und haben weder eine Email bekommen , dass ich die Beta früher zocken darf .

Falls ich keinen Key bekommen sollte , wäre ich auch angepisst 

Na ja  , können wir nur abwarten ....


----------



## MChief0815 (24. August 2011)

Ich hoffe mal CLOSED Beta und nicht auch die öffentliche....


----------



## CyberBone (24. August 2011)

MChief0815 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal CLOSED Beta und nicht auch die öffentliche....



Das es immer noch leute gibt  . . . 

Es gibt nur eine open beta!

Es geht hier in dieser Diskussion nur um den 2 tage frühzeitigen Zugang für MoH LE und T1 Besitzer
Nach diesen 2 Tagen kann JEDER an der Open Beta teilnehmen.


----------



## dangee (24. August 2011)

hatte moh bei steam im summer sale dieses jahr gekauft; hab am 9.8. ne mail bekommen (Betreff:	Mach dich bereit für die Beta! Du bekommst frühen Zugang.) viel mehr steht auch nicht drin; aber hey... 48h... wayne


----------



## d00mfreak (24. August 2011)

Haha, ich kann mir vorstellen dass das Geheule nun groß wird.

Naja. Wenn ich mich wischen dem Betazugang und den 20% Rabatt entscheiden müsste, dann würde ich den Rabatt nehmen.


----------



## MA (24. August 2011)

Was ein scheiß !  Ich habe mir moh tier 1 nur wegen der  beta gekauft weil es eigentlich so ein scheiß spiel ist für 12 euro  und jetzt ! Ea ist einfach nur peinlich  dann sollen die nicht auf der verpackung von moh tier 1 schreiben Beta key enthalten sondern vieleicht zugan zur bf 3 beta ! Kann man malsehen wie unbeliebt bf 3 sich da schon macht !


----------



## CrazyClash (24. August 2011)

Hmm,...das is ja nun ärgerlich, habe zwar MoH nicht nur aufgrund des Keys gekauft, aber es war ein gutes Verkaufsargument, wenn denen nun die Keys ausgehen, dann sollten Sie so fair sein und ne Rückgabemöglichkeit für MoH schaffen, da ich das Spiel nach ca. 5 1/2 Std. in die Ecke geworfen habe. Leider war das Spiel ziemlich monoton, da auf jedem Server die gleichen Skins rumrennen, sorry aber braucht jeder bei den SpecOps so nen Rauschebart? Vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Möglichkeit den Käufern von MoH anderweilig ne Entschädigung anzubieten, vielleicht auch mit nem nachträglichen Waffen- oder Skinpack...wäre zumindest mal ein Anfang!


----------



## maikblack2011 (24. August 2011)

Leute bleibt mal aufm Boden.Jeder der MoH mit der roten Ecke gekauft hat wird auch Betazugang bekommen!
Bis jetzt hat noch niemand Keys bekommen ausser für die Alpha.Also bleibt mal ruhig und wartet einfach ab anstatt hier gleich rumzuheulen wie kleine Kinder weil sie ein Geschenk nicht bekommen was wie gesagt ein Geschenk ist!
Also relaxen angesagt.


----------



## Comp4ny (24. August 2011)

Schlechte Ausrede EA. Gibt genug Keys für jedermann.


----------



## vavier (24. August 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir doch gedacht!
> 
> Wäre aber eine echte Frechheit. Aber alle Veteranen Ränge freizuschalten ist auch heftig ...



Mein Freund besitzt jede menge Spiele der Moh BF Reihe auch für Xbox 360 und sein Gunclub und sein Veteranen status, er hatte 5 oder so, wurde nicht weiter updgedated obwohl er die Original Spiele hat. Daher hat er die besagte Support Anfrage gestellt gehabt und zusätzlich gefragt wann er denn seinen Beta Key erhalten würde. Er war der Meinung es würde einen Key wie bei MoH z.B. für die closed Beta geben jedoch gilt der Key angeblich laut BF3 Forum nur um 2 Tage vor einer Open Beta Zugriff zu erhalten, was ansich schon eine Frechheit ist, denn wenn er das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte er niemals MOH Tier 1 laut der Werbung mit den Betakeys gekauft, laut seiner Aussage. 

Persönlich finde ich es schon an Betrug grenzend Leute in dem glauben zu lassen etwas exklusives wie einen Beta zugang zu erwerben um den Kauf eines Spieles anzukurbeln und diesen Leuten dann gerademal 2 Tage exklusiven Betazugang zu geben. Da hat ja jeder Presse Redakteur mehr Testzeit vorzuzeigen als diese Kunden.


----------



## MisterCritics (24. August 2011)

Absoluter Schwachsinn. Einer vom Mod-Team bei EA hat sich in den Foren gemeldet und derjenige der dieses Gerücht in die Welt gebracht hat wird/wurde gebannt.

EA würde sowas niemals machen, weil sie damit einen Vertragsbruch begehen.
Sie haben Käufer mit falschem Angebot gelockt auf gut deutsch.

Jeder vorbesteller der LE bei Origin, sowie die Besitzer von T1 MOH sind 100% teilnahmeberechtigt und werden, sobald der Termin für die OPEN Beta feststeht, von EA benachrichtigt und die Keys werden kurz darauf versendet.

Also kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## CrazyClash (24. August 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Leute bleibt mal aufm Boden.Jeder der MoH mit der roten Ecke gekauft hat wird auch Betazugang bekommen!
> Bis jetzt hat noch niemand Keys bekommen ausser für die Alpha.Also bleibt mal ruhig und wartet einfach ab anstatt hier gleich rumzuheulen wie kleine Kinder weil sie ein Geschenk nicht bekommen was wie gesagt ein Geschenk ist!
> Also relaxen angesagt.


 
Sehe ich leider anders, bin zwar nicht am Boden zerstört deswegen und werde mir BF3 definitv auch kaufen, aber ärgerlich sind solche aussagen schon, zumal manche bereits eine e-mail erhalten haben und wiederum andere nicht. Ich habe zum Beispiel noch gar nichts davon gehört.


----------



## Chriss8185 (24. August 2011)

Antwort von EA........



Hallo Christian,

danke, daß Du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.

Die Benachrichtigung erfolgt per eMail, allerdings werden nicht alle eMails gleichzeitig versandt, es kann also bis September dauern, bis Du benachrichtigt wirst. Solltest Du alle Bedingungen erfüllen und beim Start der Beta noch immer keinen Key bekommen haben, melde Dich bitte erneut.
Im Vorfeld kann der Kundendienst leider gar nichts machen, da wir keine Keys generieren können.

Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, laß es uns bitte wissen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Markus
Kundendienst
Electronic Arts, Inc.


----------



## Chriss8185 (24. August 2011)

allso nix mit



    "Danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast. Leider stehen keine Beta Keys mehr zur verfügung für Battlefield 3. Ich habe dir aber soeben alle Veteranen Ränge aktiviert. Und als Wiedergutmachung gibt es einen 20% discount Code für unseren Store: xxxxxxxxxx Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, lass es uns bitte wissen.

    Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

    xxxxxxx
    Kundendienst
    Electronic Arts, Inc"


----------



## MisterCritics (24. August 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> Antwort von EA........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke!

Somit kann diese schlecht recherchierte Leser-News von der PCGames seite verschwinden


----------



## anubra (24. August 2011)

was hier viele anscheinend nicht wissen, der beta zugang via MoH:T1 edition war nur bis zu nem bestimmten termin inkludiert, glaube mai oder so, alle die sie sich danach besorgt haben bekommen keinen mehr


----------



## vavier (24. August 2011)

Kleines Update vom meinem Freund gerade diese Email von heute morgen bekommen zusätzlich zu der von gestern..... was stimmt nun also ???? 


Hallo Axel,

Danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.
Leider stehen keine Beta Keys mehr zur verfügung für Battlefield 3.
Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, lass es uns bitte wissen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Simon

Kundendienst
Electronic Arts, Inc


Du benötigst weitere Hilfe?
Schau im Bereich 'Antworten' auf unserer Hilfeseite nach:
Http://eade-new.custhelp.com/


----------



## Franconien (24. August 2011)

Eine Absolute Frechheit was sich ma wieder PCGAMES erlaubt ich frage mich ob hinter dieser Community nur Amateure sind??
Wo steh das , dass EA Keine Beta Keys mehr hat??
Diesen EA Support Text aus dem EA Battlefield 3 Forum zu klauen ist echtes No go..
Ich hoffe Gamm4 lernt den Idioten ma die visiten lesen!!!!


----------



## vavier (24. August 2011)

Jeder der auch nur ein WEINIG Ahnung vom Testen hat kann nun aus der Email mehreres ableiten:

a) es gibt tatsächlich keine Keys mehr (für eine closed Beta)  was eigentlich einleuchtend wäre denn ich persönlich kenne kein Spiel das von der Alpha in die Open Beta gesprungen ist ohne eine closed beta. Allerdings ist hier dem Mitarbeiter wohl entgangen das diese Tatsache unter keinen Umständen auf Nachfrage gesagt werden soll (hat er das Memo nicht bekommen ??)  Die PR Abteilung muss natürlich alles absteiten das eine Closed jemals existiert um Vorbesteller sowie Moh Tier one Besitzer nicht noch mehr zu verägern zitat: "Es gibt keine closed Beta" jaja na klar gibt nie sowas um bugs zu finden macht man ja alles in einer open beta wo alle nur zocken wollen und nichts an bugs reporten.... träum...

b) Bei EA sitzen alles nur Idioten wo die Rechte Hand nicht weiss was die Linke tut und jeder
darf alles ohne Rücksprache schreiben und rausgeben und selbst der Community-Manager
für BF3 ist der Letzte der irgedwelche Infos bekommt. 

Also ich tendiere zu a) denn unfähige Mitarbeiter leben in keinem Unternehmen und wie man das von US Firmen ja kennt wird erstmal alles geleugnet bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist und am Ende doch nur das kleine Rädchen im Uhrwerk an den Pranger gehängt.  In diesem Sinne määääh Ihr schafe die Ihr noch an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt


----------



## MisterCritics (24. August 2011)

Dieses verrückte Trolling. Ich glaub das sind Kids, die Ferien haben und aus langeweile sich solche Dummheiten ausdenken oder einfach jemand der keine Ahnung von QA hat..

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Sollte EA keine OPEN Beta-Keys an Vorbesteller der LE bei Origin aussenden begehen sie Vertragsbruch weil der gesamte Produktumfang, inkulsive OPEN BETA-Zugang, nicht bewerkstelligt wurde! Das wird sich EA aber keinesfalls erlauben dürfen weil JEDER Vorbesteller der keinen BETA-Key bekommen hat, EA mit einer Konventionalstrafe verklagen kann. Das wird sie dann 1000 mal mehr Kosten als das Aussenden von Keys an alle Vorbesteller der LE bei Origin, sowie an die Käufer der Medal of Honor T1 Edition.

Sollte es wirklich der Fall sein, dass dieses Problem hier stimmt, was ich schwer bezweifle, dann kann sich jeder Origin-Vorbesteller und MOH bestizer bei mir melden. Meinem Vater gehört eine Anwaltskanzlei und die sind besonders heiß auf Korruption und Vertragsbruch großer Unternehmer.

Aus schluss fertig.


----------



## devflash (24. August 2011)

anubra schrieb:


> was hier viele anscheinend nicht wissen, der beta zugang via MoH:T1 edition war nur bis zu nem bestimmten termin inkludiert, glaube mai oder so, alle die sie sich danach besorgt haben bekommen keinen mehr


 
Ach wie schön, ich hab mir den Müll von Spiel nur wegen dem Beta Key für BF3 gekauft, welcher laut Beschreibung auch dabei sein sollte.

Ich kenne soviele die sich das Game noch bei Steam gekauft haben, wenn es da jetzt keinen Key geben wird, uiui...gut für das Image ist das nicht.


----------



## Fexzz (24. August 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass du , lieber Vavier, der gleiche Typ bist, der auch in den EA-Foren für Trubel gesorgt hat. Allein die Tatsache, dass die E-Mail dort oben von Groß-und Kleinschreibefehlern gespickt ist, macht sie mich total unseriös. Ich glaube einfach, der Herr Vavier möchte Aufmerksamkeit. EA würde sich doch so einen Bull**** niemals bei einem der meist gehypten Spiele dieses Jahres erlauben. Also, glaubt dem Troll nicht...freut euch über euren Zwei-Tage Vorsprung gegenüber der OpenBeta...


----------



## EvilMotherFucker (24. August 2011)

Franconien schrieb:


> Eine Absolute Frechheit was sich ma wieder PCGAMES erlaubt ich frage mich ob hinter dieser Community nur Amateure sind??
> Wo steh das , dass EA Keine Beta Keys mehr hat??
> Diesen EA Support Text aus dem EA Battlefield 3 Forum zu klauen ist echtes No go..
> Ich hoffe Gamm4 lernt den Idioten ma die visiten lesen!!!!



gnihihi ...Reden ist silber und Schweigen ist die halbe Miete :u/ ??
Ich hoffe Gram Matik  lernt den Idioten ma die Leviten lesen!!!!


----------



## immortal15 (24. August 2011)

option A: du verarscht uns alle 
option B: der support hat dich verarscht weil sie die elenden fragen nach keys leid sind

ea können die keys nicht ausgehen , warum ? die " drucken " die doch selber......denk ich zumindest


----------



## vavier (24. August 2011)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass du , lieber Vavier, der gleiche Typ bist, der auch in den EA-Foren für Trubel gesorgt hat. Allein die Tatsache, dass die E-Mail dort oben von Groß-und Kleinschreibefehlern gespickt ist, macht sie mich total unseriös. Ich glaube einfach, der Herr Vavier möchte Aufmerksamkeit. EA würde sich doch so einen Bull**** niemals bei einem der meist gehypten Spiele dieses Jahres erlauben. Also, glaubt dem Troll nicht...freut euch über euren Zwei-Tage Vorsprung gegenüber der OpenBeta...



Sorry dich enttäuschen zu müssen hab mit BF 3 nix am Hut bin MW 3 Fan. Aber du hast recht die Email hab ich Heute von einem Freund bekommen (fanatischer BF Spieler hat fast alle Spiele) welcher sie auch PC Games zur Verfügung gestellt hat, weil er alleine schon durch die unfreundliche Behandlung und Androhung mit einem Forum Ban vom Community-Manager nach Erhalt und der Aussage er würde keinen Key mehr bekommen, ziemlich Sauer war. Aber ich denke es ist trotzdem Wert darüber mal zu berichten, ebenso wie über die Prototygrafikarten auf der Gamescom oder die Datenschutzverletzungen von Origin und ja ich bin froh zum Glück nichts vorbestellt oder gekauft zu haben um lediglich 2 Tage vorher Zugriff vor Open-Beta-Spielern zu bekommen hrhrhr wie lächerlich das erstmal ist. Da kann man über Exklusiven Zugriff nur lachen jedes Onlinerollenspiel bietet da mehr. Nur trotzdem ist an der News NICHTS gelogen die Email gibt es wirklich und die Aussagen darin wurden BISHER noch nichteinmal von EA dementiert auch nicht von dem BF3 Communitymanager, dem die Email übrigens auch vorliegt. Also was willst du? Sollen die bei EA erstmal Ihren Support aufräumen damit hoffungsvollen Leuten, wie meinem Freund, nicht solche Emails geschickt werden. PCgames hat die Email ja nicht verschickt sonder EA selber.


----------



## mimc1 (24. August 2011)

Allso ich kan mir das nicht vorstellen, sollte es trozdem so sein Hagelt es Anzeigen das schwöre ich euch, aber gehen wir mal wirklich nicht vom schlimmsten aus, denke auch das sich da en paar Kiddys einen Joke machen der aber absolut nicht witzig is


----------



## mimc1 (24. August 2011)

vavier schrieb:


> Sorry dich enttäuschen zu müssen hab mit BF 3 nix am Hut bin MW 3 Fan. Aber du hast recht die Email hab ich Heute von einem Freund bekommen (fanatischer BF Spieler hat fast alle Spiele) welcher sie auch PC Games zur Verfügung gestellt hat, weil er alleine schon durch die unfreundliche Behandlung und Androhung mit einem Forum Ban vom Community-Manager nach Erhalt und der Aussage er würde keinen Key mehr bekommen, ziemlich Sauer war. Aber ich denke es ist trotzdem Wert darüber mal zu berichten, ebenso wie über die Prototygrafikarten auf der Gamescom oder die Datenschutzverletzungen von Origin und ja ich bin froh zum Glück nichts vorbestellt oder gekauft zu haben um lediglich 2 Tage vorher Zugriff vor Open-Beta-Spielern zu bekommen hrhrhr wie lächerlich das erstmal ist. Da kann man über Exklusiven Zugriff nur lachen jedes Onlinerollenspiel bietet da mehr. Nur trotzdem ist an der News NICHTS gelogen die Email gibt es wirklich und die Aussagen darin wurden BISHER noch nichteinmal von EA dementiert auch nicht von dem BF3 Communitymanager, dem die Email übrigens auch vorliegt. Also was willst du? Sollen die bei EA erstmal Ihren Support aufräumen damit hoffungsvollen Leuten, wie meinem Freund, nicht solche Emails geschickt werden. PCgames hat die Email ja nicht verschickt sonder EA selber.


 Findest du das Produktiv hier sowas zu verbreiten? Dir sollte klar sein wen diese News geloggen sind würde ich mich wen ich du wäre nie wieder hier blicken lassen, da helfen dir auch deine Freunde nit weiter XD


----------



## Junasza (24. August 2011)

Also als ich den Beitrag gelesen habe habe ich gleich bei EA nachgefragt. Die Antwort:

Hallo Junasza,

Danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.

Unsere Beta Server sollten dir automatisch einen Key zusenden wenn es so weit ist.

Viel Spaß beim Spielen !!


Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, lass es uns bitte wissen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Dennis

Kundendienst
Electronic Arts, Inc


Du benötigst weitere Hilfe?
Schau im Bereich 'Antworten' auf unserer Hilfeseite nach:
Http://eade-new.custhelp.com/


----------



## ProGaming (24. August 2011)

Soeben im EA Support Live Chat gewesen:
Deepika: Hi, my name is Deepika. How may I help you?
ICH: Hello Deepika, I wanted to ask when EA wills end out the battlefield 3 beta keys for the beta in september?
ICH: *send
Deepika: Let me confirm this for you.
ICH: For the Tier1 medal of honor users
ICH: Who everyone, who is owner of the tier 1 edition of moh should get one key.
ICH: It was promised.
Deepika: Yes, the customers who had preordered MOH should get this invitation and these invitations are still in process.
Deepika: And we have no update as of now that when will the sending of these invitations end.
ICH: So when can I excpect mine? My ea account is XXX
ICH: Stil didnt get one
ICH: Do you know also an exact date yet when the beta starts?
Deepika: These invitations are still to be send so I would suggest that please wait for some time you will receive the beta invitation.
ICH: Okay. But I will receive one for sure, yes?
Deepika: I am sorry as of now there is no exact date.
Deepika: If you had preordered MOH then you will be definitely going to receive it.
ICH: Yes I bought MoH Tier1 edition. There was a sticker on it, that I will get an beta invite.
ICH: Great because I read on a german news page, that if the users did not yet receive the key they wont receive any, because all keys are already "send out and you are empty of keys"
Deepika: As I already said that if you preordered the MOH then you will get it.
ICH: Anyway. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## vavier (24. August 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Findest du das Produktiv hier sowas zu verbreiten? Dir sollte klar sein wen diese News geloggen sind würde ich mich wen ich du wäre nie wieder hier blicken lassen, da helfen dir auch deine Freunde nit weiter XD



Nochmal an der News oder der Email ist nichts gelogen (ein g reicht) frag doch den beleidigenden Communitymanager von BF3 gema oder so der hat die Email ja auch im original mit Supportnummer vorliegen, laut meinem Freund, genauso dürfte jedem klar sein das EA gerade an allen Ecken und Enden am zurückrudern ist, um nicht nochmehr Leute zu verärgern, aus dem Grund werden die auch auf einmal ganz andere emails zurückschicken  (müssen Sie ja Schadensbegrenzung) und ja ich finde es Produktiv sowas zu verbreiten, weil es zu einen der Wahrheit entspricht und zum anderen jeder ein Recht drauf hat zu wissen was vorsich geht. Mein Freund hat bisher immer noch keine Entschuldigung oder eine Nachricht, dass er trotzdem sobald die Beta beginnt einen Key bekommt alleine das dürfte schon komisch genug sein für das geübte Auge des Betrachters. Und wie gesacht alles wurde von Ihm an diesen Gema geschickt der sich auch noch ausschweigt zu der Angelegenheit nur knapp auf Twitter hat er sich entschuldigt das die Email wohl doch echt sei und das "Troll" zurückgenommen....


----------



## mimc1 (24. August 2011)

vavier schrieb:


> Nochmal an der News oder der Email ist nichts gelogen (ein g reicht) frag doch den beleidigenden Communitymanager von BF3 gema oder so der hat die Email ja auch im original mit Supportnummer vorliegen, laut meinem Freund, genauso dürfte jedem klar sein das EA gerade an allen Ecken und Enden am zurückrudern ist, um nicht nochmehr Leute zu verärgern, aus dem Grund werden die auch auf einmal ganz andere emails zurückschicken  (müssen Sie ja Schadensbegrenzung) und ja ich finde es Produktiv sowas zu verbreiten, weil es zu einen der Wahrheit entspricht und zum anderen jeder ein Recht drauf hat zu wissen was vorsich geht. Mein Freund hat bisher immer noch keine Entschuldigung oder eine Nachricht, dass er trotzdem sobald die Beta beginnt einen Key bekommt alleine das dürfte schon komisch genug sein für das geübte Auge des Betrachters. Und wie gesacht alles wurde von Ihm an diesen Gema geschickt der sich auch noch ausschweigt zu der Angelegenheit nur knapp auf Twitter hat er sich entschuldigt das die Email wohl doch echt sei und das "Troll" zurückgenommen....


 Er bringt manschmal krasse Sprüche aber was weiß ich, vielleicht is das so bei DICE. Fakt is du bis der einzige der das sagt


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. August 2011)

Von mir:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> es herrschen Gerüchte darüber, dass es keine Beta Keys  für Battlefeild 3 mehr gäbe. Ich bin besitzer der Medal of Honor Tier 1  Edition (seid ende Juli 2011) und habe noch keinen Key erhalten. MoH  ist mit Origin verbunden. Ist noch mit nem Key zu rechnen?
> 
> ...



daraufhin der EA Support



> Antwort            Markus B.            via Email                              24/08/2011 06:03
> Hallo,
> 
> danke, daß Du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.
> ...



Also das selbe wie bei *Chriss8185*. Wenn man die Anforderungen erfüllt (was auch immer die sein mögen [MoH Besitzer, Origin vorbesteller] ) bekommen in den nächten Wochen ein Beta Key.


----------



## MA (24. August 2011)

Hallo EA kundendienst

Ich habe gehört das die Beta keys für bf 3 schon versendet wurden
Da ich aber noch keinen beta key erhalten habe und moh tier 1 besistzte wundere ich mich warum ich den noch kein habe ich bitte darum einen Battlefield 3 beta key zu 
erhalten .

mit freundlichen grüßen Mathis Heidemann 



Antwort Markus B. via Email 24/08/2011 06:00
Hallo Mathis,

danke, daß Du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.

Die Benachrichtigung erfolgt per eMail, allerdings werden nicht alle eMails gleichzeitig versandt, es kann also bis September dauern, bis Du benachrichtigt wirst. Solltest Du alle Bedingungen erfüllen und beim Start der Beta noch immer keinen Key bekommen haben, melde Dich bitte erneut.
Im Vorfeld kann der Kundendienst leider gar nichts machen, da wir keine Keys generieren können.

Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, laß es uns bitte wissen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Markus
Kundendienst
Electronic Arts, Inc.


----------



## Chriss8185 (24. August 2011)

allso ich hatte vorhin EA geschrieben das ich gleich MOH gekauft habe wo es kamm  und bf3 jetz bei origin allso stehen mir 2 key zu die schreibten mir das .



Hallo Christian,

danke, daß Du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.

Die Benachrichtigung erfolgt per eMail, allerdings werden nicht alle eMails gleichzeitig versandt, es kann also bis September dauern, bis Du benachrichtigt wirst. Solltest Du alle Bedingungen erfüllen und beim Start der Beta noch immer keinen Key bekommen haben, melde Dich bitte erneut.
Im Vorfeld kann der Kundendienst leider gar nichts machen, da wir keine Keys generieren können.

Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, laß es uns bitte wissen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Markus
Kundendienst
Electronic Arts, Inc.


----------



## Chriss8185 (24. August 2011)

@NilsonNeo4

allso stimmt das von uns den vavier glaub ich nix allso keine angst die keys kommen noch


----------



## rok780 (24. August 2011)

Hat jemand auch schon mal im EA Forum gelesen:

Zitat:
_"Die Aussage des Kundendienstes ist falsch.

Korrekt ist nach wie vor:

1. im September erscheint eine Multiplayer Open Beta
2. Origin Vorbesteller und MoH LE Käufer erhalten 48h früher Zugang zur Beta
3. es wurden noch keine Keys oder ähnliches an MoH Kunden oder Vorbesteller verschickt
4. es gibt keine Knappheit an Keys, wie denn auch wenn noch keine verschickt wurden

Der Fehler lag offenbar bei unserem Kundendienst, dort werden gerade die entsprechenden Maßnahmen eingeleitet um solche Fehler künftig zu vermeiden.

Dann habe ich mich noch bei UglyCoyote zu entschuldigen, der nicht getrollt hat und mit seinem Post recht hatte. Tut mir leid."_

Man sollte vielleicht ersteinmal sich informieren und nachfragen bevor solch eine News verfasst wird! >LINK<


----------



## Lolmacher (24. August 2011)

Ich bin nicht ganz so infomiert mit der Beta aber:
Es wird ja eine Open Beta geben, diese Beta Keys die EA verschickt sind aber für die closed oder?


----------



## Lolmacher (24. August 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, hab das Kommentar von rok780 erst nach dem Versenden gelesen..^^


----------



## dangee (24. August 2011)

hat er aber auch gerade erst geschrieben rok780 
aber damit wär das thema nun entgültig vom tisch!


----------



## Chriss8185 (24. August 2011)

jup allso sag ich doch @vavier labert nur müll


----------



## FlorianStangl (24. August 2011)

Nicht so aggressiv, bitte. Vavier labert keinen Müll, denn EA hat uns gegenüber bestätigt, dass Mails mit falschen Infos verschickt wurden.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (24. August 2011)

Wen juckt denn nen Beta Key? Wenn die Vollversion raus ist, werden eh alle Stats reseted.


----------



## Maverico (24. August 2011)

Viel interessanter wäre, wann denn nun die Beta startet ...


----------



## Max1809 (24. August 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Nicht so aggressiv, bitte. Vavier labert keinen Müll, denn EA hat uns gegenüber bestätigt, dass Mails mit falschen Infos verschickt wurden.


 
Zu viele Kiddies unterwegs ... 

Natürlich "labert" er keinen Müll. Wenn er die Antwort so vom Support bekommen hat, sich gewundert hat und diese Information mit uns teilen wollte, sollte er vollsten Respekt bekommen.


Einige hier würden nicht mal dran denken ihr Wissen mit der Community zu teilen.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (24. August 2011)

anubra schrieb:


> was hier viele anscheinend nicht wissen, der beta zugang via MoH:T1 edition war nur bis zu nem bestimmten termin inkludiert, glaube mai oder so, alle die sie sich danach besorgt haben bekommen keinen mehr


 
Definitiv nicht Mai. 12 Monate nach Release von Moh. Sprich der 14/15. Oktober 2011. Passt auch besser, da dort die Closed-Beta eh schon lange um ist. 

Bitte nächstes Mal gründlich lesen, viele machen sich wegen solchen Aussagen schon wieder nen Kopf.


----------



## Maddi20 (24. August 2011)

ich habe von kumpels gehört dass die closed beta 2 tage vor der open beta startet, das wäre natürlich totaler beschiss


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (24. August 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> ich habe von kumpels gehört dass die closed beta 2 tage vor der open beta startet, das wäre natürlich totaler beschiss


 
Das ist auch schon offiziell. Beschiss ist es deshalb nicht, weil nie ne Zeitspanne für die beta genannt wurde. Sie hätten auch nen Tag nehmen können. Ärgerlich, keine Frage, aber kein Beschiss.


----------



## Jefim (24. August 2011)

Hmm ungefärer Zeitraum wäre nicht verkehrt. Soooo lange ist es ja auch icht mehr bis zur Beta.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. August 2011)

Maverico schrieb:


> Viel interessanter wäre, wann denn nun die Beta startet ...


25. September die Closed (MoH Besitzer und Origin Vorbesteller)
 27. September die Open


----------



## Chriss8185 (24. August 2011)

@vavier dann sorry naja hoffen wir alle mal das die beta kommt und bald ich will endlich zocken


----------



## doomkeeper (24. August 2011)

sorry für off-topic.

aber grad noch auf 4players was zu origin gefunden.

Origin ist neugierig

Wer den Download-Dienst von Electronic Arts nutzen will, sollte vielleicht doch mal das machen, was viele Leute beim Installieren von Software überspringen: Das Lesen der Nutzungsbedingungen. Wie RPS anmerkt, gewährt man Origin mit der Installation das Recht, den Rechner nach anderen Applikationen abzusuchen, zu verfolgen welche Programme installiert oder deinstalliert werden, eventuell auch zu erfassen, wie bzw. wie oft sie verwendet werden.

Der Hersteller könne jene Informationen nutzen, um u.a. Updates, dynamische Inhalte oder Support angemessen servieren zu können. In Kombination mit den gespeicherten Personendaten könne man jene Informationen aber auch außerdem für Marketingzwecke oder das Verbessern von Produkten verwenden. In anonymisierter Form darf EA die Daten auch anderen Parteien zur Verfügung stellen. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist, solle Origin nicht installieren oder nutzen.


----------



## sireristof1332 (24. August 2011)

das hoffe ich hab medal nur wegen dem scheiss key gekauft


----------



## IEdgarI (24. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> sorry für off-topic.
> 
> aber grad noch auf 4players was zu origin gefunden.
> 
> ...



Bei Steam genauso


----------



## doomkeeper (24. August 2011)

IEdgarI schrieb:


> Bei Steam genauso


 @@@ tut mir leid wenn mein 2. post wieder off-topic ist.
du schlaumeier, wenn steam nicht etwas anderes wär, dann würde ich es auch nicht posten.

nochmal anders geschrieben für dich.

"Systeme wie Steam oder das neue Origin von Electronic Arts sind schon  seit langer Zeit unter Gamern in der Kritik. Zusätzlichen Anstoß für  diese Diskussion bietet ein Abschnitt in den AGB von Origin, der da  lautet:

"Ihr erlaubt Electronic Arts, Rechner-bezogene Daten inklusive  IP-Adresse zu sammeln, zu benutzen, zu speichern und zu übertragen.  Diese Daten umfassen Informationen über das Betriebssystem,  Programmnutzung (inklusive erfolgreicher Installation/Löschung),  Software, Softwaregebrauch und zusätzliche Hardware-Peripherie."

 "Die Daten werden regelmäßig zwecks Bereitstellung von  Software-Updates, dynamischem Content und anderen Diensten gesammelt.  Die Daten gehen zusammen mit personenbezogenen Informationen zu  Marketing-Zwecken unter anderem an EA-Partner. Stimmt ihr dem nicht zu,  solltet ihr Origin nicht nutzen."

allein schon dieser auszug aus dem agb ist einfach nur kriminell

Besitzen Sie Berechtigungen, die mit Ihrem EA-Konto verknüpft sind und  machen Sie vierundzwanzig (24) Monate lang keinen Gebrauch von Ihrem  EA-Konto, verfallen Ihre Berechtigungen und Ihr EA-Konto kann wegen  Nichtgebrauchs gelöscht werden. [...] 

wer sagt denn nicht dass sie es vielleicht auf 12 monate runterdrehen wegen welchen gründen auch immer?
man zahlt für etwas, wo andere köpfe nur anhand der inaktivität, das recht besitzen mir mein geld aus
dem fenster zu schmeissen?


----------



## Skaty12 (24. August 2011)

Wann werden denn die Keys endlich mal verschickt, bzw. wann ist die versprochene CLOSED-Beta für MOH-Vorbesteller. Ich hoffe nicht, dass das diese 48h eher Zugang bla Mist ist.


----------



## boyclar (24. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @@@ tut mir leid wenn mein 2. post wieder off-topic ist.
> du schlaumeier, wenn steam nicht etwas anderes wär, dann würde ich es auch nicht posten.
> 
> nochmal anders geschrieben für dich.
> ...


 
Kauf dir ne xbox oder ps3 dann haste den scheiß mit steam und origin nicht...


----------



## sTormseeka (24. August 2011)

boyclar schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne xbox oder ps3 dann haste den scheiß mit steam und origin nicht...


Yep bei Sony und MS gibts so was nicht!


----------



## Homeboy25 (24. August 2011)

"wiedergutmachung gibt es einen 20% discount Code für unseren Store: xxxxxxxxxx "

was für eine wiedergutmachung ,was war den los ?

ich will auch einen Gutschein für Origin damit ich nicht 59,99 für BF3 Limited Edition bezahlen muss sondern bisschen weniger.
20% gerne!


----------



## Jackson-99 (24. August 2011)

Werden die Keys nun zurzeit ausgeteilt oder nicht?
Bekommt man dann die E-Mail an die Adresse des Amazon Käufers oder an die E-Mail Adresse der ersten Person die das Spiel gespielt hat?


----------



## doomkeeper (24. August 2011)

boyclar schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne xbox oder ps3 dann haste den scheiß mit steam und origin nicht...


 
keine sorge, steam allein reicht mir volkommen aus und ich kann mich nicht beklagen.

dachte nur dass es vielleicht jemanden interessiert mehr über origin zu erfahren und wo eben genau der unterschied
zu steam ist.

auf bf3 werd ich, ungern, verzichten 
gibt genug andere tolle games ohne EA logo


----------



## immortal15 (24. August 2011)

boyclar schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne xbox oder ps3 dann haste den scheiß mit steam und origin nicht...



genau kauf dir ein überteuertes stück schrott wo du A: nen miesen onlineservice oder B: fürs online spielen bezahlen musst................


----------



## Maverico (24. August 2011)

Ist echt lustig, diesen Thread hier zu lesen - lasst es doch mal ruhig angehen Jungs. Es wird für alle die Möglichkeit geben, die Open Beta zu spielen ... es wird für alle MOH-LE- und BF3-Käufer die Möglichkeit geben zwei Tage vorher anzufangen ... und irgendwann im September wird die Beta losgehen ... alles andere ist dummes Geschwätz ... es gibt noch keine Open-Beta--Einladungen (die Mail die einige von Euch zitieren, ist sehr clever gestaltet, soll aber zum Kauf von BF3 animieren - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil . Die in der News ehemals zitierte Ablehnungsmail (" ...es gibt keine Betakeys mehr ...") wurde als Fehler voin EA eingeräumt und alle anderen sind einfach Trittbrettfahrer, die Euch ein wenig mehr zum "zittern" bringen wollen - wahrscheinlich COD-Gamer. Also - relax - und abwarten, wann es nun wirklich losgeht.


----------



## HardCoreStyler (25. August 2011)

Ich hab zwar MoH Tier 1 regestriert ober noch NULL Antwort bekommen von EA!


----------



## kamelle (25. August 2011)

Um nochmal kurz auf das neugierige Origin zurück zu kommen:
Es gibt einen elementaren Unterschied diesbezüglich zwischen Steam und Origin:
Origin bezieht Informationen zu jedem Programm auf dem Rechner - Steam hingegen bezieht ausschließlich Information zu Software, die in Zusammenhang mit Steam selbst steht.
Das ist ein großer Unterschied!


----------



## Xorydol (25. August 2011)

mir hat die beim support gesagt, dass die keys noch nicht versandt werden, also immer mit der ruhe


----------



## IEdgarI (25. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @@@ tut mir leid wenn mein 2. post wieder off-topic ist.
> du schlaumeier, wenn steam nicht etwas anderes wär, dann würde ich es auch nicht posten.
> 
> nochmal anders geschrieben für dich.
> ...


 
Ja super und was sollen sie mit den Daten schlimmes anfangen können, selbst wen du illegale Software haben solltest würde es keiner mitbekommen. Wen sie nach persönlichen Daten suchen würde das wäre schlimm.

(Edit: Ach was schreibe ich für einen Mist, auch wen es mich kaum interessieren würde wen einer wüsste welche Programme ich benütze und welche Hardware ich habe kann ich es nicht einfach so ignorieren oder befürworten, ansonsten könnte ich genauso sagen, ihr könnt mit mir machen was ihr wollt aber dem ist nicht so. Ich hoffe da ändert sich noch etwas.)

Und für Punkt zwei solltest du deine Kaufbelege aufbewahren die du bei jedem kauf bekommen solltest (Produkt Key oder der gleichen), bei Steam ist es genauso, da werden Konten nach längerer Inaktivität auch gelöscht und beim wiederherstellen sind sie sehr Kulant. Sie sind zwar nicht dazu verpflichtet aber es würde ihnen mehr schaden wen sie es nicht tun würden.

(Edit: Auch diesen Punkt fürchte ich nicht aus dem oben genanten Grund aber dennoch ist es extrem Kunden unfreundlich und die Frage bleibt offen warum es überhaupt gelöscht wird.)

Und das nachträgliche herabsetzen auf 12 Monate wäre ein verstoß gegen die AGB und ist somit rechtswidrig.

Edit: Irgendwo sollte grenzen gesetzt werden und Origin überschreitet diese, auch wen ich es verharmlost hatte teile ich eure Meinung. Was weiß ich, was mir durch den Kopf gegangen ist als ich dieses Kommentar geschrieben hatte.


----------



## temeraire007 (25. August 2011)

Ich habe keine bekommen und ihc habe sehr früh vorbestellt und ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit von Ea nun keine zu geben. IM Kaufvertrag steht, das man einen Betakey bekommt. Und das geht nicht, diesen zu brechen.

Hilfe PC Games Redaktion was soll ich machen????????


----------



## IEdgarI (25. August 2011)

temeraire007 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine bekommen und ihc habe sehr früh vorbestellt und ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit von Ea nun keine zu geben. IM Kaufvertrag steht, das man einen Betakey bekommt. Und das geht nicht, diesen zu brechen.
> 
> Hilfe PC Games Redaktion was soll ich machen????????


 
EA hat nochmals bestätigt das jeder der MOH Tier1 Edition gekauft hatte oder BF3 über Origin bestellt hatte auch wirklich einen key bekommen wird, das alles sollte ein Missverständnis sein.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

IEdgarI schrieb:


> Ja super und was sollen sie mit den Daten schlimmes anfangen können, selbst wen du illegale Software haben solltest würde es keiner mitbekommen. Wen sie nach persönlichen Daten suchen würde das wäre schlimm.
> 
> (Edit: Ach was schreibe ich für einen Mist, auch wen es mich kaum interessieren würde wen einer wüsste welche Programme ich benütze und welche Hardware ich habe kann ich es nicht einfach so ignorieren oder befürworten, ansonsten könnte ich genauso sagen, ihr könnt mit mir machen was ihr wollt aber dem ist nicht so. Ich hoffe da ändert sich noch etwas.)
> 
> ...


 

ich will auch ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen wozu EA persönliche Daten braucht da
ich diesem saftladen eh keinen euro mehr geben werde.
sie haben vermutlich die komplette einsicht (in welcher form auch immer) in dein pc.
und sowas würd mich doch stören wenn ich an den rechner gehen würd.

immer die hintergedanken dass sie sonstnochwas einsehen können, an dritte weitergeben werden, was natürlich nur gut für
den kunden sein soll. 
also verarschen kann man sich auch da selber.
und es geht mir rein ums prinzip, dass man es wohl schlecht verhindern kann
wenn der eigene pc irgendwie irgendwo irgendwann ausspioniert wird - ja da kann man wohl nicht viel dagegen machen.

aber selber die eigene kiste komplett offen für ea stehen zu lassen?
also wer sich gern ins eigene fleisch schneiden will, solls ja machen.
es ist mein pc, es sind meine persönliche daten drauf.
es hat niemanden zu interessieren was ich installier, starte, deinstallier, bearbeite etc.

wenn steam irgendwelche daten braucht die nur auf steambezogen sind (und sie sammeln auch nur daten die nur
etwas mit steam zu tun haben) bzw. umfrage zur hardware machen etc.
dann können die mich ja gern fragen was sie auch immer machen.
und ich habe immer verneint.

EA vertraue ich nix an, aber trauen tu ich ihnen so ziemlich alles zu


----------



## IEdgarI (26. August 2011)

Ich habe keine angst davor das sie mehr Spionieren als sie es angeben, denn irgendwo wird es immer einen geben der es merken würde und wen es mal ans Licht kommen sollte, dann haben sie mindestens eine Klage am Hals und erst der Imageschaden den sie dadurch erhalten sollte wäre mehr als genug, wen man bedenkt das EA nicht grade der beliebteste Publisher ist. 

Meine sorge dabei ist das sobald der Kunde sich daran gewöhnt hat, man ihn mit weiteren Dingen schockieren kann, Stück für Stück.


----------



## Weakmc (28. August 2011)

@Edgarl

"Imageschaden" egal die meisten kaufen es trozdem. 

Wenn der Riccitiello schon die Fr..se auf macht könnt ich kotzen. (sry dafür). Ein Großkotz schlecht hin. Der hat schon soviel versprochen & gesagt was zu 75% nicht eingetroffen oder kurz vor release verändert wurde, trozdem wird es gekauft.

BF3 kauf ich nicht. EA Games kauf ich nicht. Bitte geht Pleite.


----------



## TheKeiler (27. September 2011)

Hab noch immer kein Beta Code erhalten als Tier1-Besitzer.
Könnte man Dice bzw. EA  nicht verklagen? Ich meine die haben auf der Verpackung der Tier1 Edition eine Einladung versprochen ?


----------



## BerlinerCoach (27. September 2011)

Ich bin nicht wirklich froh zu sehen, das so viele andere "MOH Tier 1 Edition Besitzer" immernoch keinen versprochenen Beta-Key bekommen haben. Es ist jetzt 23:40h und habe auch noch keinen. Frechheit. 
MOH war nicht der große Burner, ich kaufte es wegen dem (falschen) Versprechen in die Beta zu kommen.
Hat sich wieder gelohnt.


----------



## Spliting (28. September 2011)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Key bekommen und wede solangsam sauer...

Ich warte immernoch auf eine Antwort vom Support (seid gestern um 18:00)


----------



## AdrianPreuss (28. September 2011)

Ich selber habe auch die MoH T1 Edition und immer noch keinen Key bekommen. Dabei ist der zweite Tag bereits schon "fast" um - Die Anpreisung "48 Stunden früheren Zugang" stimmt also schon nicht mehr.

Sofern ich bis 14 Uhr keinen Zugang bekommen habe - Was ich nur jedem emfehlen kann ist, MoH wieder zurückzugeben und das Geld zurück zu verlangen. Denn Electronic Arts Preist hier mit einer "Dienstleistung" die nicht erfüllt wird/wurde.


----------

